# Track Gaps



## NFexec (May 26, 2014)

Hello Folks,

Long time lurker here - looking to get back into the hobby before too long, and I have a question (one of many to come I suspect). I've noticed there is a pattern of gaps between track sections where the ties are missing. I assume that is to make space for the brass track connectors, yes? To me, this ruins an otherwise realistic design of a model railroad. How can one make track connections without those sorry gaps - see attached pic. Thanks!

Doug


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Both flex track and sectional track will have
these gaps but it's easy to fix that. Yes, you'll
need to cut or remove some ties to fit the
joiners. As you
build your tracks you'll end up with ties you had
to remove. After you get your track 'down' simply
insert the 'spare' ties under the rails to fill the gap. You'll have
to file the 'spikes' and 'plates' off the 'ties' so they'll fit
smoothly.

The track sections you show are Atlas. Notice that they
have special 'end' ties cut back to permit use of
joiners. Most of us use 3 foot long flex track that
does not have these.

Don


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I notice in your photo that the two pieces of track have no missing ties, but they still gap. Is the rail joiner too long? If you line up the track WITHOUT the rail joiners and do NOT get a gap, check and make sure that both ends of the joiners are pushed up against the last full tie. If this is the case, just shorten the rail joiners a little.

Also, another thing to check. IF there is a gap without the rail joiners did the rail side along the plastic roadbed, creating the gap?


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Raii Joiners*

Prototype railroads call a "12-inches to the foot" rail joiner a "fishplate". They must have been common in the days before continuous welded rail. Not that I do, but if you really want that level of accuracy you may have to hand lay sections of soldered or welded rails.  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fishplate


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Whatever you do don't use brass track connectors. Your track looks like steel, best to use nickel silver with same connectors. When using flex track you'll minimise the gaps, you can slip individual ties into the gap once you've cut the chairs off with a sharp craft knife. BTW welcome to the Forum.

Edit: you're in N, so if you use Peco flex track and turnouts they sell individual ties with a cut out for the track so no cutting involved.


----------

